# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Mustafa IV Kimdir?

## ceyda

891.jpg
Sultan Dördüncü Mustafa 8 Eylül 1779 günü İstanbul'da doğdu. Babası Sultan Birinci Abdülhamid, annesi Nüketseza Kadın Sultan'dır. Annesi Nüketseza Kadın Sultan, Sultan Dördüncü Mustafa'nın iyi bir tahsil yapması için çok çaba harcadı. Ancak hırslı, kurnaz ve asabi bir insan olan Sultan Dördüncü Mustafa, eğitim ve öğrenimden çok zevk ve sefa içinde yaşamaya önem verdi. Kabakçı Mustafa İsyanı sonunda tahttan indirilen amcazadesi Sultan Üçüncü Selim'in yerine, 29 Mayıs 1807 günü tahta çıktığında 28 yaşındaydı.

Sultan Dördüncü Mustafa'nın şehzadeliği boyunca kendisine bir evlat gibi davranan Sultan Üçüncü Selim aleyhinde isyancılarla işbirliğine girmesi ve onun öldürülmesi için emir vermesi, karakteri hakkında fikir vermektedir. Tahta çıktığında devletin merkezi otorite ve hakimiyeti gittikçe zayıflıyor, Sultan Üçüncü Selim ve Nizam-ı Cedit yandaşları yakalandıkları yerde öldürülüyordu. Sultan Dördüncü Mustafa'nın tahta çıkmasını sağlayan Kabakçı Mustafa ve yandaşları devlet yönetiminde etkin rol oynuyor, kendi adamlarını önemli mevkilere getiriyorlardı. Osmanlı Devleti bu isyandan sonra yeniçerilere çok büyük tavizler verdi. Ancak yeniçerilerin istekleri hiçbir zaman bitmedi. Hatta Osmanlı tarihinde hiç görülmemiş bir antlaşma yapıldı.

Kabakçı Mustafa isyanında baş rol oynayan yeniçeri ağalarının, kendilerini sağlama almak için yaptıkları bu antlaşmaya göre, yeniçeriler devlet işlerine karışmayacak ve Osmanlı Devleti bu isyandan dolayı Yeniçeri ocağını sorumlu tutmayacaktı. Sultan Üçüncü Selim taraftarları, bu karışık ortam içinde Rusçuk ayanı Alemdar Mustafa Paşa'ya sığınmışlardı. Alemdar Mustafa Paşa Osmanlı-Rus savaşları sırasında büyük başarılar göstermiş ve ordu mensuplarının sempatisini kazanmıştı.

ALEMDAR MUSTAFA PAŞA
Alemdar Mustafa Paşa ve yandaşları Sultan Üçüncü Selim'i tekrar tahta geçirmek için bazı görüşmeler yapmaya başladılar. Nihayet 16 bin kişilik bir ordu ile İstanbul'a yürüyen Alemdar Mustafa Paşa, Hacı Ali Ağa'yı İstanbul'a göndererek Kabakçı Mustafa'yı öldürttü (19 Temmuz 1808). Ordusuyla birlikte İstanbul'a gelen Alemdar Mustafa Paşa bir çok isyancıyı da öldürdükten sonra Babıali'ye geldi. Arif Efendiyi (Arapzade) şeyhülislam yaptıktan sonra saraya gitti. Sultan Dördüncü Mustafa, Alemdar Mustafa Paşa'nın Sultan Üçüncü Selim'i padişah yapmak için geldiğini söyleyen şeyhülislamı kovdu ve kardeşi şehzade Mahmud ve Sultan Üçüncü Selim'in öldürülmesini emretti. Sultan Üçüncü Selim hemen öldürüldü.

Şehzade Mahmud ise cariyelerin ve hizmetkarlarının yardımıyla sarayın çatısına kaçırıldı. Alemdar Mustafa Paşa, Sultan Dördüncü Mustafa'yı tahtan indirerek yerine Sultan İkinci Mahmud'u getirdi. Sultan İkinci Mahmud, kendisinin tahta çıkarılmasını sağlayan Alemdar Mustafa Paşa'yı sadrazam yaptı.

Alemdar Mustafa Paşa'nın sadrazamlığı ve İkinci Mahmud'un padişahlığı sırasında sarayda yaşayan Dördüncü Mustafa yeniçerilerin onu tekrar padişah yapmaya çalıştıkları bir ayaklanma sırasında Sultan İkinci Mahmud'un emriyle 17 Kasım 1808'de öldürüldü. Son derece acımasız bir tabiata sahip olan ve ihtirasları karşısında zayıf durumlara düşerek ülkede kaos ortamı oluşmasına sebep olan Sultan Dördüncü Mustafa ıslahat hareketlerine karşı tutumuyla Osmanlı tarihine geçti.

Sultan Dördüncü Mustafa hat sanatıyla uğraştı. Gayet güzel yazıları vardır. Osmanlı hanedanında Sultan Beşinci Murad'dan sonra en az padişahlık yapanlardan birisidir.

----------

